# How long have you been a CABER



## videoranger (May 18, 2013)

Came across my old stack of CABE newsletters that used to be sent out by mail. The oldest one I had was issue #2 November 1994. News letters, swap meets and fellow collectors and pickers were the state of the art of bike collecting in those days. Road trips starting out in the early morning hours and newspaper ads were starting points for some fun hunting trips. After all these years it's really nice to see the CABE is still alive and kicking.


----------



## spoker (May 18, 2013)

*how long*

since it was a newsletter from florida


----------



## bike (May 18, 2013)

*Remember good old Richard Truette and mom*

..................................


----------



## spoker (May 18, 2013)

sure do she was a nice lady


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 18, 2013)

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## spoker (May 18, 2013)

hey look someone passed out with there finger on a key!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## militarymonark (May 18, 2013)

since about 2002 before the site was updated and all previous info was lost


----------



## rhenning (May 18, 2013)

I was one of the about 20 people who got and paid for all the news letters.  So I guess I was there at the start.  Roger


----------



## mruiz (May 18, 2013)

It's been a minute.


----------



## kunzog (May 18, 2013)

I was there from the start. Went to Richards Swap meets, his Mom brought Bagels for the vendors.


----------



## sam (May 19, 2013)

Not from the start, but before it was sold on Ebay to Scott


----------



## schwinnderella (May 19, 2013)

So does anybody know where Richard Truett (spelling?) is today and what he is up to. As I recall when he discontinued the newsletter he got involved with some sort of british cars?


----------



## dave the wave (May 19, 2013)

i got the bike shopper,the selector,the cabe.started back in 1990.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 19, 2013)

I remember getting the CABE and NBJ in the mail several years ago.

Dave


----------



## rhenning (May 20, 2013)

This is the list of the original subscribers that received every issue and was printed in the last issue fo CABE in March 2000.
(1) Clyde Lee, NM
(2) Charlie Churchill, CA
(3) Briggs Smith, TN
(4) Don Thomas, TX
(5) Gordon Nelson, MN
(6) Jerry Germeau, WA
(7) Howard Lansdowne, IL
(8) Clifford Zimmer, OH
(9) David Wiecek, NJ
(10) J.R. Planck, NY
(11) Terry Weber, PA
(12) Dale Reppert, CA
(13) Ed Morrow, MO
(14) Dennis Murphy, MI
(15) William Ludington, IA
(16) Willis Miller, OH
(17) Lee Joyce, FL
(18) Bill Hodges, PA
(19) Mark Grobbel, MI
(20) Roger Henning, WI
(21) Dr. Michal Foy, CA
(22) John C Garner, NC
(23) Jon Olson, CA
(24) Walter Plein, Canada
(25) Tom Martella, CA
(26) Wayne Koster, MI
(27) Dave Weiler, IL
(28) Bobby Keller, TN
(29) William Funk, NY
(30) Winfred Howard, KY
(31) Robert Borgers, MO

Not sure where we are all at now.  Roger


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 20, 2013)

*history*

Who started the cabe? Whats the,story through the years?.. And it was sold on Ebay??.. Learn me !


----------



## schwinnderella (May 20, 2013)

rhenning said:


> This is the list of the original subscribers that received every issue and was printed in the last issue fo CABE in March 2000.
> (1) Clyde Lee, NM
> (2) Charlie Churchill, CA
> (3) Briggs Smith, TN
> ...




I am on the list. I do not know anyone else on the list personally but I believe (10) J.R. Planck passed away some years ago.I sold bikes to several of the people on the list when the CABE was still a newsletter.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 8, 2016)

THIS REMINDS ME, THAT I HELPED RICHARD GET STARTED ON THE CABE NEWS LETTER WITH 
NAME OF SEVERAL HUNDRED COLLECTORS TO SEND SAMPLE COPIES OF THE CABE NEWS LETTER FOR
HIM TO BUILD UP SUBSCRIBERS..
THESE WERE COLLECTORS I HAD DONE FENDER OR CYCLELOCK WORK BACK IN THE EARLY NINETIES! 
I ALSO WROTE NUMEROUS ARTICLES FOR THE CABE NEWSLETTER.
AND I STILL HAVE BOXES OF THE NEWS LETTER FROM ABOUT ISSUE 3 OR 4.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 8, 2016)

I'd love to see some of these guys collections. I'm newer to the hobby but I'm sure there a lot of people out there that have amazing collections that don't post anything on here.


----------



## syclesavage (Jun 9, 2016)

Since 2014 some time


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 10, 2016)

about 2012  I am glad I found it


----------



## rhenning (Jun 11, 2016)

I was one of the first 2 dozen when it was a mail/paper news letter.  Sometime in the early 1990s.  Roger


----------



## catfish (Jun 11, 2016)

Longer than I care to remember....


----------



## partsguy (Jun 14, 2016)

There's a date under my avatar. That is when I joined the CABE.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 3, 2017)

there are many names I don't see on the above list-I know we got copies. the Cabe was the pulse of the hobby as it is today! then owner Richard Truett was very generous and advertised our 'Mid-valley Whizz-in' meet in fresno at the Simonian farms in the early 1990's. Jerry Germeau was one of his 'roving reporters' and did wonderful write-ups about the meet-which surely contributed to the success of future meets there. Charlie Churchill worked for the famous 'Pedal Pushers' in Newport beach, Calif-owned by Gertrude Vorgang, and they both promoted the Cabe extensively. Ahhhh.....the golden years of bike collecting!


----------



## phantom (Nov 3, 2017)

Seven years the 14th of this month.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 3, 2017)

15days will be 8 years, about 85 bikes, you don't EVEN wanna know how much $$$$$$:eek:, and many friends.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 3, 2017)

bricycle said:


> 15days will be 8 years, about 85 bikes, you don't EVEN wanna know how much $$$$$$:eek:, and many friends.



Thanks for your $$$$$$$$ donations to the Cabe!


----------



## Jon Olson (Nov 3, 2017)

I’m #23 on the list and still finding parts I need. I’ll be 70 years young in June 2018.


----------



## Boris (Nov 3, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful display Jon. Nice show of restraint. Not at all overwhelming, and it makes me feel like I want to look at everything. Keen eye!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 3, 2017)

Jon Olson said:


> View attachment 702724 View attachment 702725 I’m #23 on the list and still finding parts I need. I’ll be 70 years young in June 2018.




*There's a list?*


----------



## vincev (Nov 4, 2017)

2008 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhenning (Nov 4, 2017)

I started when CABE was a paper newsletter.  Still have all the copies.  Roger


----------



## REC (Nov 4, 2017)

I was shown the site by a friend and have been a member since the following day (12/6/2006). Spend a little time here daily, and am always learning something new.

REC


----------



## kingsting (Nov 4, 2017)

I go back to the print newsletter in the beginning .


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 16, 2017)

Since 2012 this time. I joined a few years earlier than the first time, but lost contact for a while and then joined again. Barry


----------



## bike (Nov 16, 2017)

2007 on the net
beginning of the paper...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 16, 2017)

I HELPED RICHARD TRUETT WHEN HE STARTED THE CABE NEWS LETTERS.
AND GAVE HIM A LONG LIST OF COLLECTORS WHO HAD ME ROLL FENDERS
STARTING IN 1989.  ALSO HELPED JOHN POLIZZI WITH HIS NBJ NEWSLETTER BY JOHN.

I ALSO VOLUNTEERED TO HELP JIM HURD AT THE OLD CHICAGO CYCLE
BUILDING WHERE THE SCHWINN FAMILY HAD THEIR BIKE COLLECTION.
AND VOLUNTEERED TO HELP JIM SET UP THE COLLECTION AT NORTH PIER
IN CHICAGO FOR THE BICYCLE MUSEUM OF AMERICA UNTIL THE FAMILY DECIDED
TO CASH OUT ON THE COLLECTION AT AUCTION IN '96. MOST OF IT WENT TO
A BUYER IN NEW BREMEN OHIO USING THE SAME BICYCLE MUSEUM OF AMERICA.

WHERE HAVE THE YEARS GONE?  NOW IN MY 81ST YEAR, I'M NOT SOLICITING
FENDER ROLLING ANY MORE.  BUT I STILL HAVE MY ORIGINAL SCHWINN KEY
COLLECTION, REPAIR AND REPLACE CYCLE LOCKS AND CUT 'AN' KEYS TO CODE!

SORRY ABOUT WANDERING OFF ON MY GOOD MEMORIES IN BIKE COLLECTING AND
ALL THE GREAT PEOPLE I HAVE MET AND/OR HELPED IN THEIR RESTORATIONS.
WES PINCHOT AKA 'THE FENDER DOCTOR'.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 16, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I HELPED RICHARD TRUETT WHEN HE STARTED THE CABE NEWS LETTERS.
> AND GAVE HIM A LONG LIST OF COLLECTORS WHO HAD ME ROLL FENDERS
> STARTING IN 1989.  ALSO HELPED JOHN POLIZZI WITH HIS NBJ NEWSLETTER BY JOHN.
> 
> ...



 You and all the guys you mentioned,  are my heroes!


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 16, 2017)

I remember the 1990s newsletter doing bike reviews on the “1995” Schwinn Phantom Deluxe limited production made in the U.S.

Best time was the day the C.A.B.E. newsletters arrived.
 (Brian Kunzog Collection)




 When the local Schwinn shop was closing for good, I bought the store model at a very good price.
I ride this bike all the time and has not rusted or broken down.
I met Nic Frising, who did the drawings & ad illustrations for the C.A.B.E. newsletter. He had a nice
collection.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 17, 2017)

'Nic Frising'  IS TOPS IN BICYCLE ART FOR ALL THE MAJOR NEWS LETTER
COVERS AND POSTERS.   MOST ENJOYABLE TO ME!  CAN'T REMEMBER 
IF I EVER MET HIM BUT HE IS THE BEST OF THE BEST!


----------

